# Stoppovers near Gibraltar?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We'll be making a quick visit to Gibraltar soon, has anyone any up to date information on overnight parking (not campsites) either at La Linea de la Conception or even Gib itself or suggest anywhere else close? 
I know there used to be overnight parking at La Linea but has that been stopped now?

Pete


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I stopped at 'La Linea' on 28th Jan this year without problem. However I read about the place being cleared and concrete blocks positioned to stop motorhomes parking but I find this hard to believe because of the size of the area involved. My thoughts are that if I visit Gib in future and find that I cannot park there I will use either Estepona (near the marina) or Lidl on the way to Algeciras (just for a night) or Tarifa strip (36.04657n/5.63922w) which is 25 to 30 miles away.
Colin
Also there is always Punto de Chullera on the way to Estepona


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Colin,

We're heading back via Seville afterwards so if the parking at La Linea is closed off then we'll probably track back to Algeciras Lidl unless anyone comes up with any other suggestions.

Pete


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Peejay, We looked at the parking area just back from the road fronting the Gib entrance and there were about 8 vans there. We were dropping off friends at the airport on 1st March so decided to look for future reference. Not sure this was an official Aire or parking place but certainly being used. Entrance seemed to be at the corner of Av Del Ejercito and Ave Principe de Asturias. 

Gary.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gary,

I'll check that out and let you know how we get on.

Pete


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We stayed at the parking at La linea in February, about 30 vans there then and no problems. You might also think about stopping at San Pedro near Puerto Banus as there was lots of space there, ab beach and a lovely walk to Puerto Banus along the front. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Pete

Sorry, slightly off topic but are you heading to Seville for the Feria? We stumbled on this by accident a few years ago and I seem to remember it is about two weeks after Easter so should be just about to start.

Lovely spectacle with traditional costumes, horses, carriages and a lot of drinking and eating!

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Brian,

Didn't know about that but checked and its between 16 - 21 April so will bear that in mind when passing.

Cheers.

Pete


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Pete

It's well worth it if you are there at the right time:


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I was there yesterday and a proper parking space has been provided for motor caravans in fact there were about 15. I did not see any motor caravans in the large waiste ground adjacent to the Gibraltar fence.

The parking area is situated near the round about about 200 metres east of the frontier.

If you want to visit Gibraltar go early in the morning and drive straight to Morrison do your bit of shop and you can walk from there to the Main Street. Leave Gibraltar before 3pm to avoid the queue at the frontier.

Enjoy your trip

Joe


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Joe, interested to hear about proper MH parking near the frontier, it's been needed for a long time

Have gone into Gibraltar in the early morning and used Morrisons parking many times - but remember, there's a 3 hour limit on their parking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

kontikiJo said:


> I was there yesterday and a proper parking space has been provided for motor caravans in fact there were about 15. I did not see any motor caravans in the large waiste ground adjacent to the Gibraltar fence.
> 
> The parking area is situated near the round about about 200 metres east of the frontier.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, is there a charge for overnight parking here?

Pete


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Gib*

The ground just pass the Gib entrance is fine for parking with some hard standing, also there is a disposal point just look where others go, you can walk in if you don't need shopping not so far, or take the van but you some times have to Que from the roundabout but it is moving all the time so doesn't take long to get over, Enjoy your trip


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Back from our trip so a quick update....

The old parking near the border fence is indeed now all cordoned off so no possibility for overnighting there anymore.

The spot mentioned by kontikijo is ideal, thanks for the info Joe.

This is a large area just off Ave de Asturias opposite the sports complex.

N36.159103 W5.343084

Entrance is manned during daylight and the charge is €3 for overnight or daytime parking.
There is a manhole cover behind the grey container near the entrance with a hole cut in it where you can empty your toilet (ask the attendant if you can't find it) and a free water point is available along the beach road to the north (N36.159103 W5.343084).

Great spot about 20 mins walk from Gib border.

Pete


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Cannot comment on current parking outside of Gib but can advise that overnighting within Gib is not allowed. Two years ago we were escorted from the large carpark at Europa Point (it was then being revamped and was empty of other vehicles) by two police cars, one in front and one behind both with blue lights going! When they knocked on our door at 10.30pm they were most apologetic but said it was only permitted to stay overnight on private land with the permission of the owner. Needless to say we did not know of any private land or owner so we ended up on the open area outside Gib by the fence. May save someone else the embarassment!

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just added it to the campsite database so entry should appear soon.....

Pete


----------

